# Please watch: Dear Zachary - on MSNBC Dec 7 @ 9pm EST



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Please watch this documentary: Dear Zachary, A Letter to a Son about his Father. It will be shown on MSNBC December 7 at 9 pm EST. 

One of my friends in residency was murdered in 2001. I knew him only for a few months, yet his life and the saga of his parents after his death have touched me deeply. His childhood friend and filmmaker has made a documentary about his life and his parent's struggles after his death. It has been garnering rave reviews on the independent film circuit, getting standing ovations at every showing. We were able to view this documentary today in our area. It has moved me once again, and consequently I've been thinking about him a lot today, as well as my own family and what they mean to me.

I'm hoping that if it does move you that you will tell others to watch it as well, and that the cause behind the movie will be further considered and thought about. Even if you're not into documentaries or 'sappy' films, this is a must see, even recommended by the hard-core 'action' junkies at the film festivals. You can 'Tivo' it like I've just set up.

here is a link to the trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi2386624537/

here is a link to on of many reviews: http://www.aintitcool.com/node/36025

Please visit the website *after* you see the movie: www.dearzachary.com


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear you lost a friend. Watching that short trailer just bring out so many emotion. I will note this on my calendar.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

How sad. I will definitely tune in to watch.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I will also tune in to watch! This will be a good one! I can tell already.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys. The perserverance of his parents through all their tribulations is inspiring.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I watched. How devastating would that be?! I can not imagine going throught that with my children. I hope that the laws certainly do change to prevent that from happening again. His parents are true heros for sticking it through and fighting for a cause that will have a positive outcome.

It knots my stomach to think the emotions they must have felt having to carry on a relationship with this woman just so they could see their grandson....and then to have it end in tragedy...I will certainly support their efforts.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

One of my classmates was murdered in med school. She left behind an infant daughter. This sort of stuff is VERY different when it hits close to home. I didn't know her all that well, but it really shook up our entire class.

Is there another place I can catch this?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the support. The film definitely makes you hug your kids tighter. As a parent I can't imagine myself enduring what Andrew's parents went through. 


It looks like it will be shwon again at 4pm on Sunday, on MSNBC. Set your Tivo if you haven't done so!


----------

